# best computer speakers



## BobbyLou

what yous guy's opinion?


----------



## definitionz

Thats such a broad question.. it really depends on your preference and what you like..
 For example is it just for music? gaming? movies? producing?

 My speakers are M-Audio BX5a's and BX10 sub.. they go great together nice clear mids and highs.. bass gets a bit choppy with very low frequencies though..


----------



## Armaegis

Loudspeakers & Hi-Fi Systems - Welcome to Ferguson Hill
 I don't know about "best", but they sure are pretty.


----------



## DaveBSC

If you want a speaker designed for use at home on the desktop, rather than a near field with XLR inputs and separate level controls, my suggestion would be the Swan M200, in either MkII or MkIII guise. Besides, my MkIIIs sound better than every near field I've tried.


----------



## bik2101

active or passive? there's probably a lot of more specifics you might want to lay down to get better suggestions..


----------



## jax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bik2101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_active or passive? there's probably a lot of more specifics you might want to lay down to get better suggestions.._

 

I would just assume active given that they are "computer speakers", as passive would require an amp of some sort attached. That said, I've been using a small system on my computer in my office that I really enjoy. The speakers are Ohm Micro Walsh Shorts, which disappear like Caspar. Only weakness is their size (8X8X22) and the low end, which is typical of any computer/desk speaker. Other than that, they're a whole lot of fun, but do require some pretty serious power. 

 For self-powered speakers at a reasonable cost (you did not mention budget), the Audioengine 5's are pretty damn good at that price. There's also many active studio monitors (like your current BX5's) that range in price and performance...Dynaudio makes a really good one, as does Mackie and several other companies. As you step up the line in price you will likely be gaining in resolution and perhaps a bit in the extreme performance. The better ones I've heard are between $1k-2k (ouch), but that's a steep price for what may seem to some like not a whole lot of gain from the lower priced models. You should probably listen to some before dropping that kind of coin.


----------



## cheaphifi

I'm in search for the absolute computer speakers absolutely, i've found theses :







 Swan M50W :

 78W Rms and 38Hz-120Hz for the SubWoofer
 with a 6.5" subwoofer driver

 18W Rms and 120Hz-20kHz for each satellites
 with 3" Mid-bass drivers and 20mm aluminum dome tweeter

 But the problem is : i can't find this pretty thing anywhere...


----------



## DaveBSC

The Audio Insider carries some Swan stuff, but not those. In any case I would go for the M200s over those. 120Hz isn't low enough for satellites. You're still sending too much directional information to a subwoofer. 

 My M200s are still kicking down to about 50Hz, which is all I really need for desktop listening.


----------



## noinimod

What.. "78W Rms and 38Hz-120Hz for the SubWoofer". I wouldn't even call something that only goes down to 38Hz a subwoofer.


----------



## choka

what kind of speakers? 2.0? 2.1? 5.1?

 I used to have a 5.1 set up on my computer but I already have a HT set up, so, to save space, I switched to tiny 2 speakers. Audioengine a2 or m-audio av40 are very decent options if you want only 2 speakers as I do.


----------



## cheaphifi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DaveBSC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Audio Insider carries some Swan stuff, but not those. In any case I would go for the M200s over those. 120Hz isn't low enough for satellites. You're still sending too much directional information to a subwoofer. 

 My M200s are still kicking down to about 50Hz, which is all I really need for desktop listening._

 

You're right, i'm now trying to buy a M200MKIII, it's not easy to find a 220V version of theses babies here in France.


----------



## Shark_Jump

These get some great reviews, I do want a pair. Just the DAC in them has been compared to a $4000 stand alone unit. 
AVI Hi-Fi - ADM9.1 active loudspeakers

 24/192 DAC, remote controlled three input Preamplifier, two optical digital and one analogue RCA - an electronic crossover and two power amplifiers (75 WPC for the tweeter and 250WPC for the bass drivers). This makes them unique in being a complete Hi Fi system in a pair of stand, wall or shelf mounted speakers.

 I've not auditioned them though, would be interested if antone else has.


----------



## jax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shark_Jump* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_These get some great reviews, I do want a pair. Just the DAC in them has been compared to a $4000 stand alone unit. 
AVI Hi-Fi - ADM9.1 active loudspeakers

 24/192 DAC, remote controlled three input Preamplifier, two optical digital and one analogue RCA - an electronic crossover and two power amplifiers (75 WPC for the tweeter and 250WPC for the bass drivers). This makes them unique in being a complete Hi Fi system in a pair of stand, wall or shelf mounted speakers.

 I've not auditioned them though, would be interested if antone else has._

 


 Interesting system...I'd be curious to hear impressions as well. If you are going that far (US$1800) I'd also consider a used pair of ATC active monitors, or the Dynaudio BM6a's as well.

 I had a pair of Swan M200's (the older version). They were very good for the price, though certainly not a statement monitor speaker. I took them on some road trips to use in the hotel room at night and they were great for that purpose. They are definitely on the large side of computer monitors. One thing I do like about the Swans and the AudioEngines is that the volume controls are on the front instead of the back where most pro-monitor speakers have them.


----------



## BobbyLou

can people post where you can buy them?


----------



## jax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BobbyLou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_can people post where you can buy them?_

 


 Which ones? You have suggestions for a wide variety. You might want to state a budget and any other constraints you might have. 

 Google is a good resource for finding who sells what. Just plug in the name of the product. From what I have suggested, Here's the Swans (there is also a MkII for less). Here's the Dynaudio, Audioengine is here, and for ATC active monitors you'll probably want to go to Audiogon and look for a used pair s they are pretty expensive (unless you are looking in that upper range). The AVI's someone else mentioned seem to be available direct. Sweetwater will also offer most of the pro-audio active monitors.


----------



## Shark_Jump

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BobbyLou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_can people post where you can buy them?_

 

You can purchase AVI ADM 9.1 online direct from manufacturer
AVI Hi-Fi - Store


----------



## DaveBSC

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had a pair of Swan M200's (the older version). They were very good for the price, though certainly not a statement monitor speaker. I took them on some road trips to use in the hotel room at night and they were great for that purpose. They are definitely on the large side of computer monitors. One thing I do like about the Swans and the AudioEngines is that the volume controls are on the front instead of the back where most pro-monitor speakers have them._

 

The MKIII is a totally different animal from the original M200 or the MKII. Is it a "statement" monitor, no, but does it sound better than the $2000 Dynaudio BM12a on my desk? Yes.


----------



## cheaphifi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DaveBSC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The MKIII is a totally different animal from the original M200 or the MKII. Is it a "statement" monitor, no, but does it sound better than the $2000 Dynaudio BM12a on my desk? Yes._

 

I'm looking to buy a M200MkIII 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but it's not easy to find when you live in France, even on internet i can't find an european online shop which can provide me a 220V version of the Swans M200MkIII !


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DaveBSC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The MKIII is a totally different animal from the original M200 or the MKII. Is it a "statement" monitor, no, but does it sound better than the $2000 Dynaudio BM12a on my desk? Yes._

 

Really ? I find it hard to believe but it is maybe a problem of placement or adequate gear, or it just mask less well-recorded music so it should -indeed- sound better on some tracks.


----------



## BobbyLou

Is there anywhere to buy those in Canada?

 Or should i just go for the rokit 5s?


----------



## Armaegis

There are no Swan distributors in Canada as far as I know.


----------



## muad

Just get the swans shipped to canada from audio insider. Thats what I was gonna do before I got my audioengines. I will always wonder if the mkIII's sound better....


----------



## ROBSCIX

Mant would suggest you stay away from "PC" type speakers and go for HT speakers.
 There are some really nice systems from companies overseas, speakers from Sven, Microlab, Edifier..etc are pretty good in comparison to other PC speakers.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *muad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just get the swans shipped to canada from audio insider. Thats what I was gonna do before I got my audioengines. I will always wonder if the mkIII's sound better...._

 

Import taxes and brokerage fees would kill us.


----------



## E. Cavanaugh

They are right. You should be more specific to some details for you to get a good suggestion. It could be based to your job, interests, or even place. But anyway, I am using Swan M200 MkIII. It is practical and it is just right for me.


----------



## fjf




----------



## Ezekiel33

niiice speakers fjf.

 I'm acutally looking for some good active speakers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think Adam 7 will be in my "I might buy" list hehe thanks for the share! What do you guys think of the Even 20 20bas.. I can have a used pair for 500$, any experience with these?


----------



## gorb

I'd love to get some Adam A7s, but I can't afford $1000/pair :O


----------



## Drag0n

Dynaudio and Paradigm make powered monitor speakers.
 Pro Audio shoppes also carry many powered monitors by Alesis, KRK, M-Audio, etc.


----------



## lordsegan

I have Swan MKIIIs. I love them, although they are currently sitting on the floor waiting for speaker stands. The desk just isnt big enough!


----------



## fjf

Quote: 





ezekiel33 said:


> niiice speakers fjf.
> 
> I'm acutally looking for some good active speakers
> 
> ...


 

 A cheaper and good alternative: Yamaha HSM80


----------



## Lenni




----------



## sonq

I really like the gorgeous B&W MM1; comes with a USB DAC too.
   
  http://www.computeraudiophile.com/content/New-BW-MM-1-Desktop-Speakers


----------



## TopQuark

Quote: 





ezekiel33 said:


> niiice speakers fjf.
> 
> I'm acutally looking for some good active speakers
> 
> ...


 

 I have heard the Adam A7's and they are superb. Wide, large, highly perceptible depth, and open sound.  I have decided with the A5X though after a 3 months evaluating various speakers.  They are very close in specs to the older A7's but with smaller woofer size and upgraded components all throughout.  They should serve great desktop speakers.  Mine are still on order.  I should get them end of this month.  $900/pair shipped.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





definitionz said:


> Thats such a broad question.. it really depends on your preference and what you like..
> For example is it just for music? gaming? movies? producing?
> 
> My speakers are M-Audio BX5a's and BX10 sub.. they go great together nice clear mids and highs.. bass gets a bit choppy with very low frequencies though..


 

 It could be the emu. I've had it and low frequencies weren't very well pronounced.


----------



## Ezekiel33

I'm also considering buying acitve monitors for my computer.
  Need to make a final choice
  here are the nominees:
  -Krk Rokit 6 G2
  -Mackie MR5
  -Alesis M1 520
  -Alesis m1 MK2
  -Yamaha HS50m
   
  What should I choose between these 5 for the best musical experience?
  thks!!


----------



## Lazarus Short

Quote: 





ezekiel33 said:


> I'm also considering buying acitve monitors for my computer.
> Need to make a final choice
> here are the nominees:
> -Krk Rokit 6 G2
> ...


 
  These are all new and expensive.  Stop fooling around and get your hands on what I use:  Proton 300/301, the best two-part table radio ever made, anywhere.  They're active, include tuner and preamp, the power section is bi-amped, and they sound GOOD.


----------



## Ezekiel33

Quote: 





lazarus short said:


> These are all new and expensive.  Stop fooling around and get your hands on what I use:  Proton 300/301, the best two-part table radio ever made, anywhere.  They're active, include tuner and preamp, the power section is bi-amped, and they sound GOOD.


 

 damn these speakers were manufactured in 1982 lol.. + it must be pretty hard to find one set in good condition :/ but thanks for the vintage share hehe I'm just not sure it fits my tastes


----------



## XaNE

K + H O300D
   

http://www.neumann-kh-line.com/neumann-kh/home_en.nsf/root/prof-monitoring_studio-monitors_nearfield-monitors_O300D


----------

